# Tailgate Spreader Question



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Currently looking at a Meyer Blaster to spread Treated Magic Salt (in bulk,not bagged). Looking for feedback from anyone who has used this spreader. How does it work with treated salt? If the salt is a little sticky how does it work? I posed this question on the meyer form and did not get any responses. Thank You in advance


----------



## Buck125 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes it wet. I use a sno way tailgate spreader vibrator is a must in order to run this bulk material . Also i did a little work to the spreader opening. Sorry dont know much about meyer hope this helps


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Just make sure it's a "S" model, they come with a vibrator, but you can easily bolt one on.
I run sand/de icer mix in mine and no problems, just don't load it and run down the road for any distance because it will pack tight.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you, anyone running treated bulk salt in one?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont know about your spreader but i do know that running bulk in a tailgater is problems. I have two. One is a Western Pro Flo II with conveyor. It works but if it gets cold or has been sitting in hopper while i plow, it clumps pretty bad. My regular tailgater with a vibrator is useless with bulk. Buy a Pro Flo II or something that will handle bulk.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

anyone else, looking for some more input before I pull the trigger. Thanks Dave


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

SullivanSeptic,'s post pretty much sums it up. I have the salt dog TGS-7 It will run bulk with not too much of a problem but fill the hopper and run down the road it clumps right up. I would suggest getting the salt dog with the auger built in. From what I been hearing you can run dirt thru that thing. I'm looking into one for this season.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

My buddy runs snowEx's and they have a apinnkng vertical auger and his will not handle bulk. I will say that you will have issues with almost all tailgaters and bulk salt. And if your bulk is at all wet and it's cold out, it will freeze and clump. I'm thinking you will regret buying it. Or you will have to use bagged.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1492784 said:


> My buddy runs snowEx's and they have a apinnkng vertical auger and his will not handle bulk. I will say that you will have issues with almost all tailgaters and bulk salt. And if your bulk is at all wet and it's cold out, it will freeze and clump. I'm thinking you will regret buying it. Or you will have to use bagged.


bagging in out of the question for me. not to get off topic, have any advice on snow dogg's poly V?? My trucks got a 6 foot box?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I got two tgs06 for sale in Chicago if any one is interested.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

A lot of guys have them. That will be my next purchase. A salt dogg 1.5 for my short bed. I've heard nothing but great things about them. Cost about $3200 new.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1492804 said:


> A lot of guys have them. That will be my next purchase. A salt dogg 1.5 for my short bed. I've heard nothing but great things about them. Cost about $3200 new.


Yes, I was leaning that way also. Only down side is you lose all your room. There are a few account's I need my small toro for and it's not feasible to have a sidewalk crew make a special trip.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Just strap it to the top. Or make a hanger on side and it will hang from spreader and sit on wheel well. Lots of guys have vboxes and snowblowers.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

I think you have comments on under the tailgate spreaders and the Meyer tailgate blaster. The Meyer Tailgate blaster holds 750 pounds! Is that the one you are looking at?

If it is...

Are you going to dump the bulk salt into the pickup bed and then shovel it into the spreader as needed?


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

KYsnow;1493272 said:


> I think you have comments on under the tailgate spreaders and the Meyer tailgate blaster. The Meyer Tailgate blaster holds 750 pounds! Is that the one you are looking at?
> 
> If it is...
> 
> Are you going to dump the bulk salt into the pickup bed and then shovel it into the spreader as needed?


I am looking at the 350 lb unit. It will be going behind an AG tractor. I will either load it with a bobcat, from an already loaded salter with flip up shute or by buckets.

Thanks


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

I thought that was the case. To many references to the under bed type spreader used on dump trucks.

How do you plan on loading only 350 pounds of lose salt, shovel?

So your looking at 7 bags of 50 pound salt to fill the spreader. Clean bagged salt will be around $4 bucks a bag if ordered by the pallet or $160 ton. That's compared to $60-$80 ton for bulk salt. Unless you are going to be filling up the 350 pound spreader a couple hundred times I don't think the bulk savings and problems is worth it. 

You could almost just drop a load of salt in the back of a pick-up bed and use a 100 pound push spreader with less trouble than an using a tractor and a 350 lb spreader. At less with the push spreader and truck you wouldn't have to keep going back to get more salt.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

KYsnow;1493372 said:


> I thought that was the case. To many references to the under bed type spreader used on dump trucks.
> 
> How do you plan on loading only 350 pounds of lose salt, shovel?
> 
> ...


Treated magic is 15.00+/ bag or $600/ ton, treated magic in bulk of is less than 100/ton, which I consider a significant saving. I checked with the factory today and they said I could use a 750, so I am leaning that way. All of my trucks are already busy and I have not found a good spreader to apply magic. My trucks will be in the area so there will be no need to go back to the shop to load up.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Marbleman wrote.... Treated magic is 15.00+/ bag or $600/ ton, treated magic in bulk of is less than 100/ton, which I consider a significant saving. I checked with the factory today and they said I could use a 750, so I am leaning that way. All of my trucks are already busy and I have not found a good spreader to apply magic. My trucks will be in the area so there will be no need to go back to the shop to load up. 


I'm really interested in how you will solve the bulk salt and loading the tailgate spreader. I have used bag salts for years and hate the profit I'm leaving on the table by over paying on bag salt. I just can't figure out a easy way to load the bulk salt into a tailgate spreader when away from the garage. Would you dump the lose bulk salt into the pickup bed and shovel it into the spreader? 

Does anyone have a solution for us guys without a bobcat on how to load lose bulk salt into an insert spreader or a tailgate spreader?


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

I have one sander that has a flip up shute and am going to hopefully use that, should be able to back right up to it. Also use 5 gallon pails that I purchased for uniformity, can fill 10 at a time with one scoop in the salt bin. then put on a pallet and transport to one of our holding areas to be used as needed.


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

you should have no problem using that spreader as long as it has a vibrator. I have a similar model but much older. The auger and vibrator make it spread great


----------

